# What adjustable leveling feet have you used?



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello,

What project did you use them for? What was the brand/cost/where did you purchase?

If you used another solution such as lag bolts I would like to hear about it also.

Thanks!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Vexorg said:


> Hello,
> 
> What project did you use them for? What was the brand/cost/where did you purchase?
> 
> ...


For my work bench/outfeed table/ assembly table, I used 5/8 inch bolts. I glued two nuts into the legs using Gorilla glue. Then I added a flat washer and a nut. 

The table is rock solid. The floor is very uneven. 
Note: The legs are 2x4's trimmed to 3 inches square, glued and screwed together.
Here are a few pics.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> For my work bench/outfeed table/ assembly table, I used 5/8 inch bolts. I glued two nuts into the legs using Gorilla glue. Then I added a flat washer and a nut.
> 
> The table is rock solid. The floor is very uneven.
> Note: The legs are 2x4's trimmed to 3 inches square, glued and screwed together.
> ...


That is brilliant thanks!


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> For my work bench/outfeed table/ assembly table, I used 5/8 inch bolts. I glued two nuts into the legs using Gorilla glue. Then I added a flat washer and a nut.
> 
> The table is rock solid. The floor is very uneven.
> Note: The legs are 2x4's trimmed to 3 inches square, glued and screwed together.
> ...


That's exactly what I did for my workbench also!


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I've used several types including the basic bolt design shown however my favorites are the type with the pivoting base since they stay put better on my seriously uneven floor. (I don't know the brand as I bought them on eBay)


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Marv said:


> I've used several types including the basic bolt design shown however my favorites are the type with the pivoting base since they stay put better on my seriously uneven floor. (I don't know the brand as I bought them on eBay)


Know the seller or have a link?


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

It's been a while and the only thing I remember is I bought them used from an individual seller since all the new heavy duty ones I found were pretty expensive (unfortunately I can't even show you a picture of them since they went with my old workbench when I sold it).


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

I did something similar to above except instead of sinking the nut I used T-nuts. Then on the head of the bolt I welded a large washer and ground the weld flat.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

go to www.grainger.com or www.mcmaster.com and do a search.


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

Maybe a little late but I see Woodcraft has these for $4.99/4 pack.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2001073/10131/T-Nut-Levelers-4-pack.aspx


----------

